# Guys, question?



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

I am considering submitting a story to the Black Library, however I have just realised that my story follows an unknown army. I dont want to release too much information, but am I able to write about anything which fits in the universe, or do I still need to use already established entities. Regiments, Chapters etc.

Creativity is a strong point for me, but I obviously want to know if I write about a new planet, an unknown battle, and new chapter/regiment will it fit in with the guidelines at Black Library or will it be cast asunder?

Any help people can throw my way will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bad Badger (May 18, 2010)

I don't think it would be a problem. As long as you're within established 40k territory, I'm sure you'll have license to use any unknown regiment or chapter you wish.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The simple truth is, yes, you can submit something of your own design. 

However, as i've heard from a couple already established Black Library authors, BL publishing prefers to publish material by new authors that already fit within the parameters of GW canon. take any of the short story anthologies for example. The upcoming Fear the Alien, as well as Heroes/Legends of the Space Marines all contain stories of existing Warhammer 40k factions. The likely hood of being published, although slim (for everyone), does increase ever so slightly if you are using already established entities/groups/chapters/locations, etc.

Hopefully this helps. 

CP


----------

